# mike's gun shop is the place for BASS tackle



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

I stopped by mikes gun shop the other day and found out they are carrying tackle again 

they got the best lures at the best prices i was also told they would order those hard to find lures for you if possible


----------



## justlookin (Nov 9, 2007)

Pat's done a great job gettin everything in and put out before the bass really start tearin it up. Yall stop by there and see for yourself.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the FYI..

:letsdrink


----------

